# Which area to buy property in Dubai



## barnoonan (May 4, 2012)

First of all before everyone starts shouting "Don't do it" please understand that I HAVE TO.

That's right I have to. I live in Qatar and I bought a property from Dubai properties that they are developing in Doha. The project has gone bankrupt. So I am paying a large mortgage for a piece of nothing. Although they are obliged to repay me the funds they tell me they have no funds to repay. As an alternative they have offer to transfer my investment to a completed project in Dubai.

So which one is my question?

The have offered business bay or Jumeirah Beach Residences.

I am inclined to go for JBR because it is by the beach. Obviously I want the place with the best prospects and rental returns.

I would love to hear from any estate agents in Dubai. If you can give me some honest and impartial advice then I will happily use you to manage the rental and ultimately sell the property.

So

Market sq foot value of both areas would be interesting.
Market sq foot rental of both areas
Prospects and why

Thanks so much for your help everyone.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel for you in this position. I have colleagues who specialise in both areas. If you would like to email me hit the link in my signature.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I somehoe get this feeling that in 2-3 years time when the infrastructure near Business Bay is better, it will be a better place than JBR: more central to the rest of Dubai, a stone's throw from Burj Khalifa, buildings more spaced out, etc


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, that sucks.... I am assuming Dubai Properties is the entity that offered you this deal since they are the developers of JBR and most of the towers of Business Bay. 
If you want to rent it quickly and start earning on it, then JBR is the best choice, but like Tropicana has stated, I feel Business Bay has more potential (but you will have to wait). 

Talk to BigJimbo and other real estate personnel before deciding since a lot of the demand here is speculation as there are more apartments and housing options then people to live in them. Good Luck.


----------

